# Bench Dog Temporary Plugs



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well here's the thing,it got a little old fetching my magnet to extract a screw or washer from my bench dog holes.So I made these little suckers one for each hole."Nough said.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I drilled a small hole through the bottom to provide return air so I can suck chips out with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Arcola60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks. I just finished routing 18 blind hole, bench dog holes. I will add these to the project, nice. Thanks for posting.

Ellery Becnel


----------

